# Mountain lake



## Darfion (Sep 2, 2006)

Oil on canvas 24" x 16" 





​


----------



## V.Alonso (Sep 2, 2006)

wow... very nice, i like the way that the mountains just kinda fade into the sky....


----------



## Darfion (Sep 2, 2006)

Cheers! I tried to create a feeling of recession in the mountains


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Sep 11, 2006)

wow, that is really gorgeous!


----------

